# been playing in the lab and look what I came up with...



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

here are a few wee products that I have started to make up thought you might like to have a sneak peek. We aill be getting a manufacturer spot very soon but would love to hear what you think so far.

Here are 2 products I have been developing.

Iron Cleanse:




























Wheel Cleaner:
Before









Soaking for 5 mins









small area hosed off









all hosed









close up









all C&C will be very welcome and hopefully in 2 weeks I will have a lot more for you to look at.

thanks
Rollo


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one come on make with the samples....:lol:

Both look well...

So questions...

Is the Iron cleanse truly an iron contamination remover in that it only changes colour when used on iron contamination?

Was the wheel cleaner only cleaned with a hose?
Not a power washer?
Was there any agitation? 

There we are some feedback....

Wish you all the best with them and looking forward to the progress reports...:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

once its all legit I will have LOADS of samples. Iron Cleanse is limited though as my next batch will be quite large!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> once its all legit


 Is that on the release of the MSDS, by chance? Are you allowed to sell products without MSDS?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

count me in for a sample of iron cleanse  if you want a PM of address details let me know, i'll happily do a review  they look like really good products.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have MSDS already but when i say legit I mean having my slot on DW..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ronnie can you clarify the below....:thumb:



james_death said:


> Nice one come on make with the samples....:lol:
> 
> Both look well...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ye James. sorry missed that one. 

Yes the Iron Cleanse is a tru Iron Removal product similar to the other brands. It's active ingrediant removes Iron particles by wor want of a better word dissolving them. The red/purple colour change is the by product of the chemical reaction. Yes it will only change colour when in direct contact with Iron or Iron based products.The product was sprayed on left to do its stuff then hosed off with a garden hose. 

I will have a final preproduction batch at OCD HQ on Tuesday where I will be doing a hole host of tests and taking pictures of each step so will post these up for you to see.

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> Ye James. sorry missed that one.
> 
> Yes the Iron Cleanse is a tru Iron Removal product similar to the other brands. It's active ingrediant removes Iron particles by wor want of a better word dissolving them. The red/purple colour change is the by product of the chemical reaction. Yes it will only change colour when in direct contact with Iron or Iron based products.The product was sprayed on left to do its stuff then hosed off with a garden hose.
> 
> ...


and if you need a witness to the proceding's I'll be about :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

be interested in buying a few samples of this ronnie.. still trying to find a good wheel cleaner that doesn't require loads of brushing.. is it non acidic?

iron cleanse looks spot on


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> and if you need a witness to the proceding's I'll be about :lol:


no probs Paul will give u a shout



CraigQQ said:


> be interested in buying a few samples of this ronnie.. still trying to find a good wheel cleaner that doesn't require loads of brushing.. is it non acidic?
> 
> iron cleanse looks spot on


Yes its non acidic and requires minimal aggitation but I always find you need a bit to ensure its totally clean. We have improved the formula of the wheel cleaner to foam when aggitated to make it wasier to clean the wheel so it does not "dry out" if you know what I mean


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds good ronnie.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

when I get all the samples together I will send u out one and u can have a try.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

feel free to shoot me over a sample of the iron cleanse ronnie, ill cover any costs involved too


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Really looking forward to these and as ever im always open to testing stuff out...

Really do wish you all the best with these, both very desirable products...:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Inyeresting Ronnie. Send me a few samples and will be happy to report back or do a write up.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks great - would also be very interested in trying some samples please.

Also any idea when the full size versions might be available to purchase?

Thanks.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good rollo.

Looking forward to receiving my samples.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I wouldnt mind a sample if its going I would test the hell out of it lol good luck with this buddy :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looking good Ronnie, will be interested to try a lot of your products.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys. looks like I have a VERY busy week a head of me. Between this and detailing life is busy thats for sure!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol we like to keep you on your toes mate .


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, i know its early days but any idea of container sizes, and i take it when it comes out it will well priced :argie:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers guys. Yes we are considering 2 or 3 different sizes and it will be VERY competitivly prices compred to the others. But I dont want to start talking sales until I have signed up fully with DW. Want to keep it right if you know what I mean


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

no worries pal. i'll just wait to hear from you for my sample to review  :lol:

i'll admit it does look very promising and if you can bring the prices down and allow more people to get hold of this sort of product then all the better really!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The unit cost of the actual product is quite high for the smaller bottles its into the 5L really where the savings are. to drop the price the product would have to be "diluted" but I dont want to compromise on the quality of the product.


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> The unit cost of the actual product is quite high for the smaller bottles its into the 5L really where the savings are. to drop the price the product would have to be "diluted" but I dont want to compromise on the quality of the product.


Looking forward to givein it a try :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

All the best with it Ronnie and congrats on becoming a DW Trader etc. Please give James Death some samples i like his posts and reviews:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just out of interest. On reading other threads I am interested to hear on peoples thoughts about the old price vs. performance. A lot of people are saying make it cheap as chips and fire a load of it out and Yes it can be done very easily by super diluting the product I could retail it at £3.99 for 500ml it will work yes and it will bleed out like it should, but it will not perform anywhere nearly as good. Or if it was more expensive and in a similar price bracket to what is on the market but it outperforms everything else would you still pay the premium for a top quality product? Price is fine but could you live with a reduced performance and have to use more product to get a similar result?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Just out of interest. On reading other threads I am interested to hear on peoples thoughts about the old price vs. performance. A lot of people are saying make it cheap as chips and fire a load of it out and Yes it can be done very easily by super diluting the product I could retail it at £3.99 for 500ml it will work yes and it will bleed out like it should, but it will not perform anywhere nearly as good. Or if it was more expensive and in a similar price bracket to what is on the market but it outperforms everything else would you still pay the premium for a top quality product? Price is fine but could you live with a reduced performance and have to use more product to get a similar result?


Very Valid point and one to bear in mind, cheap is very nice but performance is an issue.

We will use stuff thats cheap and does so so, its getting the ballance of hey its not mega great but it works well for its price point.

However you can do serious damage to your credibility and that of the product.

We have one product that is without doubt a great product but not cheap and all part and parcel of ingredients and shipping yadda yadda... However there is no denying its does work fantastically.

You then have another product that i have not tested that is cheaper, and so makes more sales im sure but gets mixed reports.

If a product could be diluted by the end user without the need for expensive other chemicals to do so that would be the Daddy Product.

Do not compromise too much on your performance as even if you do a better more expensive one the damage has already been done. If anything bring out the best first and offer a weaker formula later.

We all have different levels of wants, and for me the iron decontamination for me is the bodywork...

I can use other wheel cleaners on the wheels the wheels are contaminated a few yards down the road the nature of disc brakes its unavoidable.

Im not going to throw a expensive iron decontaminator at my wheels to take brake dust off, that to be honest i can wipe off with a finger and certainly the main of it with a wash mitt etc.

Once clean i may well do, certainly for a major wheel removal clean front and back and sealed.

I want a decontaminator for using on the body panels.

If you can make a product that can be used neat and can be diluted at home with ease by the home user you have it covered totally im my book.

People would be free to make up there own strength for there particular job in hand.

This may well be the holy grail and unobtainable especially due to possible chemicals needed.

Just my thoughts on the matter...:wave:

All the best dude and all the best for the future...:thumb:


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Ronnie, my personal opinion is that the price should balance the performance. 

If it performs as well as other market leaders then I am happy to pay a similar price, if it out performs then I am happy to pay more, if it underperforms then I probably wouldn't use it as I couldn't sacrifice the results. 

As a new retailer you may need to look at more "attractive" pricing in order to get people to give the product a try, although on DW many people seem happy to try new products and reputation will then build and sales increase. 

It really depends on your target audience/buyers as outside of DW members of the general public may not fully understand or recognise the difference in a product that just works versus one that works really well and may not be prepared to pay a premium.

My one other piece of advise (from a newbie) would be to give clear and concise instructions on product usage, application, amount etc and often other products are misused and then criticised (due to a lack of knowledge on how best to achieve results) whilst other get on fantastically well with them.

Just my 2 pence worth and all the best with product development. Now go get that shop opened so I can call down!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

IMO keep it neat ronnie less weight for p&P. Have you sent James death samples yet:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> IMO keep it neat ronnie less weight for p&P. Have you sent James death samples yet:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sorry cant pay you any agent fees Chilly....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

After seeing you with that pink polish i thought its your favourite colour, pink puple etc etc :thumb: Nice one james hope you enjoy the sample and will look forward to your review  Ronnie have you sent them yet :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:wall::lol::lol::lol:



chillly said:


> After seeing you with that pink polish i thought its your favourite colour, pink puple etc etc :thumb: Nice one james hope you enjoy the sample and will look forward to your review  Ronnie have you sent them yet :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We have just made up the first proper batch of production ready Iron Cleanse will be getting details and posting then ut at the start of next week.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Good work! Performance is key to me, I'd pay a slight premium over similar products for something which performed a little bit better than other well established products.

Best of luck with it all.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Products look excellent Ronnie, if you have any more samples you cansend out then give me a shout, very interested in the wheel cleaner. 

Richard


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are some better pics. Sprayed on left for 2 minutes and hosed off with a garden hose running out of the end no spray head. Will be posting up some more on some more soon. I have designed it to Cling better so you use a lot less product and it does not run from the top of the wheel meaning every part is treated. Hope you like.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly clings well...:thumb:
Like the spiders web...:lol: 
However you seam to have evicted with the hose...:doublesho

Any staining issues with Concrete???


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Impressive! 

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys. I really like it the product clings to the wheel moreso than running off simply as there is no point on it cleaning the ground hence the improved performance. as for damageing concrete. i ha a patch that had run off the wheels of a Saab that I did and forgot to clean ot away last night there was a heavy rainshower thisafternoon and no sign of Iron Cleanse to be seen so it does not damage or stain concrete.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Excellent! Ronnie is your Iron Clease meant for wheels only or will we be abl;e to use it on the rest of the car like Iron-X. I've seen some other people on other forums making up their own iron decon solutions also. Sounds like there will be some downward pressure on the prices of these products as we have more to choose from. Right now I'm pretty sure that using Iron-X on an entire car makes it 'THE' most expensive chemical/product cost of the enitre detail. Clay and masking tape are probably close to tied for 2nd.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

To a point you can make it cheaper by diluting it down which means tou get a lower price but a lower performance. My Chemist has played about with some ingrediants meaning it really clings therefore you use a lot less compared to anything else. As with the other products we have developed the run off is ok if you want big bleed and streaking down the car but if it stays in situ using some very clever jiggery pokery the you get more performance for less product. Afterall no point iron cleansing half of your drive.


----------



## jaggedm (Aug 26, 2011)

that looks simply amazing..... where can i get a sample from?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Will be available VERY shortly. Oh Yes it is perfectly fine for bodywork. even on bare metal and Aluminium. have pics that I will post up shortly.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

If you want to see more join my facebook page and follow all the updates...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Orchard-Autocare/190668144324372


----------

